# Last Camping Trip Of The Season



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I am slowly getting the tt packed and the batteries charged. We are leaving wed for Georgian Bay. This will be our last 5 day camping trip of the season







I an couple of weeks I will be winterizing the trailer







our whole family is looking forward to some fall camping and if anyone has seen the Georgian Bay area in the falll....breathtaking. We are camping with some friends and have a spot right on the bay. This will be a good test for my batteries & solar panels because I will be using the furnance all of the time.

Is it too soon to plug the fridge in?????

I will post pics when I return

Thor


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Have a great time! This time of year is absolutely beautiful; esp. around lakes etc. Enjoy!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Thor said:


> Well I am slowly getting the tt packed and the batteries charged. We are leaving wed for Georgian Bay. This will be our last 5 day camping trip of the season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only seen Georgian Bay once, and it is fantastic! 
Have a great trip!
Bob


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

It's not too early to plug the frig in. We keep ours setup in a private campground and leave it on from March thru November----have fun!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Have a great time Thor! Please post some pictures when you return. I have not seen that area before.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Last trip? My DW said yesterday, we did not see Thor and family this year. Cannot let that happen next year
















John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a wonderful time and a safe trip









Can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Have a great trip and be careful









Happy Traveling
willie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Last trip? My DW said yesterday, we did not see Thor and family this year. Cannot let that happen next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John

So true. DW wife and I are going to make a few more rallies next year. Is it too early for a New year's resolution????

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well our last trip of the seanson was absolutely fabulous. The weather wasn't the greatest but we had a blast anyways. Also added a few more stories for the campfire like the tree that jumped out in front of our trailer and squished our awning, swimming in Georgian Bay in Oct, walking on the longest fresh water beach in the world , biking thru the woods and seeing amazing fall colours.

Pic as asked for

Southern shores of Georgian Bay just after a rain storm east of Meaford. Shore is flat and rocky. The beach startss about 15min east of the pic



















Our campsite/area - Just found a sport along the shore - Hurricane this one for you









Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice!! That is a great area.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice pics. Except for that darn nasty tree it seems to have been a good trip.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Our campsite/area - Just found a sport along the shore - Hurricane this one for you









Thor
[/quote]

Hey my special girl is sitting in a *OLD MAN CHAIR*, I knew you would eventually come around, next stop, OV beer










Great chairs Ehh!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

I saw the chair while camping and DW & I couldn't resist but to buy one. As you can tell the dog took ownership.
Cheers with the OV.

Gotta love the old man

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip ('cept for that nasty tree, of course!). Georgian Bay is, indeed, beautiful. But I gotta say - that's where we caught this incurrable RVing bug-thingy. Dangerous area. VERY dangerous







One that we'd love to go back to sometime (soon).


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful area indeed.

I agree w/ John & Patty. We are looking forward to camping with you again sometime next year.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice Thor. I haven't been to meaford in quite a few years. Last time was in a tent!

I'll have to get you to share the location of that particular spot with me









Wayne


----------

